# Jimmer Goes Off!



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Holy smokes! Smokin' red hot Jimmer was unconscious last night. He set a new BYU individual scoring mark as well as setting an arena record at Arizona. Kids got some game!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

But that doesn't take away from the fact his name is Jimmer for Christ sake! :wink: :mrgreen: :lol:

[attachment=3:yozfdel9]Jimmer.jpg[/attachment:yozfdel9]
[attachment=2:yozfdel9]Jimmer2.jpg[/attachment:yozfdel9]
[attachment=1:yozfdel9]Jimmer3.jpg[/attachment:yozfdel9]

And just for a cheap shot! :mrgreen: :lol:
[attachment=0:yozfdel9]BYU-Girls.jpg[/attachment:yozfdel9]


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

He's quite the baller, even the Arizona fans gave him props which I though was very classy. Wish we could see the USU Faggies in Provo this year.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

In all fairness I think BYU would beat the Aggies 6 out of 10 times this year, the Aggies just played very well and BYU didn't play very well when they met this year. The difference between Aggie fans and Utah fans is we know we are classless. :lol:

[attachment=2:1nhh6eui]Toad.jpg[/attachment:1nhh6eui]
[attachment=1:1nhh6eui]Max-Hall.jpg[/attachment:1nhh6eui]
[attachment=0:1nhh6eui]Tav.jpg[/attachment:1nhh6eui]


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

They can hold up all the signs they want. Jimmer did his talking on the court. I do give USU props for giving the Y their solo loss so far this season. BYU has some hot co-eds. I don't suppose the USU boys wouldn't know since holsteins are pretty to them. Milk away aggies!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> They can hold up all the signs they want. Jimmer did his talking on the court. I do give USU props for giving the Y their solo loss so far this season. BYU has some hot co-eds. I don't suppose the USU boys wouldn't know since *holsteins are pretty to them*. Milk away aggies!


I guess some USU boys do find BYU coeds hot! 8) Each their own I say. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > They can hold up all the signs they want. Jimmer did his talking on the court. I do give USU props for giving the Y their solo loss so far this season. BYU has some hot co-eds. I don't suppose the USU boys wouldn't know since *holsteins are pretty to them*. Milk away aggies!
> ...


 How many Miss America's has USU 'produced'? And, I'm not talking bovines. :wink: I will say that IMHO, Utah women in general are more attractive than in most other states. I have spent many days in other states, and the one thing I find is very few good looking women percentage wise when compared to Utah women. I used to attend a hunting expo on the east coast that is 9 days long and sees well over 1,000,000 attendees, will a very small number of 'non' scary women. The shows in Utah have far few attendees, but more 'hot' women.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone who has actually attended BYU knows there is no shortage of attractive co-eds, but you have to be an RM if you want to have any chance of dating one of them.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> Anyone who has actually attended BYU knows there is no shortage of attractive co-eds, but you have to be an RM if you want to have any chance of dating one of them.


I know this, I was merely razzing the more sensitive people.  I agree with Pro, the state of Utah has many fine looking ladies.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> Anyone who has actually attended BYU knows there is no shortage of attractive co-eds, but you have to be an RM if you want to have any chance of dating one of them.


Please do not use words containing "short" in them when talking to jahan. It is cruel and hurtful to the vertically challenged Aggie. :wink:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

GO AGGIES! :mrgreen: 



Max Hall sucks!


----------

